# Is this guy mis-informed??



## R00T BOUND (Jun 16, 2009)

Same guy told me (I started a thread in the light forum that I can't link to yet)) that you are suppose to PH your water first (before you add nutes) to 6.5, then add you nutes and that is it? would that be correct? 

I make my mix then adjust PH  (I run Coco with the full Advanced Nutrients line, so I run my PH @ 5.8-6.0) and that is the way I have always done it. So,,,


----------



## pcduck (Jun 16, 2009)

I add nutes first then ph if needed


----------



## Alistair (Jun 16, 2009)

Root Bound, I've heard that before, but it doesn't seem to make sense to me.  I do it like pcduck does it.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Jun 16, 2009)

I just did a bunch of searching on this very question...  The concensus is just as you'd think...   Mix up the nutes and then make any ph adjustments to the final solution.  To double adjust or make the correction before you know the final result never made sense to me either...  I'm using Bio Biz alternating with PureBlend Pro and pretty much the full Botanicare (CalMag/LiquidKarma/SilicaBlast) organic soil lineup.  My water starts around 7.0 and with all the nutes it mixes up and comes in right at 6.3 or close more often than not.  If I adjust my water down I'm sure that adding my nutes would bring the ph down too low and I'd have to use some organic additive or bubbling to raise the ph back up...  So why adjust twice when it turns out not to be necessary at all?

Happy Growing!


----------



## R00T BOUND (Jun 16, 2009)

I add then measure my PH  myself (like PC). His argument is that when you add your nutes the "micronutrients come alive" and don't stabilize for like a hour. That does not make much sense to me at all.... 

Out of curiosity, I have put a query in to Advanced Nutrients...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 16, 2009)

Your nutes change the pH of your water.  It is useless to pH your water and then add nutes--the pH is going to change.  I always let my nute solution sit for at least an hour before I pH the water anyway.


----------



## R00T BOUND (Jun 16, 2009)

^^^ That is what I was saying... BUT, some people think they know it all....


----------



## DirtySouth (Jun 16, 2009)

O.k. nutes affect the ph of the water(not Advanceds' new line up,but u know)about every time.So if you set the ph to 6.4 then add your nutes/+ other feeding products where is your ph.Does your buddy even check afterwards?This sounds like taking a step forward and 2 steps back.
 Seems counter productive in my eyes!IMO


----------



## R00T BOUND (Jun 16, 2009)

Just as we thought, some people  I just don't understand why people are so sure about their answers  when they are 100% wrong, beyond me...Anyway ::

*Thank you for your inquiry

You should not pH the water before adding the nutrients, after adding the
nutrients make sure that you give the solution enough time to settle the pH
before adjusting it, adjusting the pH is always the last thing to do. pH the
water if you are going to give them just water. *


----------



## R00T BOUND (Jun 16, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> Does your buddy even check afterwards?



Not a buddy, more of a acquaintance (and a idiot) NO, he does not check the water after


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 16, 2009)

aplaisia said:
			
		

> I check my tds. (to get my base tds)
> 
> Then add my nutrients.
> 
> ...



Should be no need to stir if u have an air stone 




You have exact same formula for feeding as I do. My PPM is very high. I R.O my water and keep PPM up to 1800 when budding.


----------

